# The Wreck of the 4005



## Fire21

I accidentally discovered this today and found it interesting. Had never heard of it before.

http://www.forneymuseum.org/News_BigBoyWreck.html


----------



## shaygetz

It lives on in my world...










...thanks for the link.


----------



## Fire21

That's beautiful, Shaygetz!!


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks, it came to me poorly packed, badly damaged and with a mismatched tender...took me a year and a half to get it back together...


----------



## jlc41

Wow shaygetz, what a beautiful model. To bad about the wreck.


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the story. I too, have a UP #4005 Big Boy. I did not know it was
involved in a fatal accident. Many of my locos I do know a story about them.
I knew nothing about 4005 so now I have a story about it.


----------



## Patrick1544

Good account, but a sad story, as well.


----------



## mopac

Shaygetz, that is one awesome looking Big Boy.


----------



## shaygetz

mopac said:


> Shaygetz, that is one awesome looking Big Boy.


Thanks...definitely a bad story with a good ending, it wasn't looking good there for awhile...

I just found an old video of its test run, before weathering...

http://s126.photobucket.com/user/1shaygetz/media/videos/BobsBigBoy.mp4.html?sort=3&o=42


----------

